# DLNA streaming help



## twicksisted (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to stream movies/music from my main storage PC in my home office to the HTPC in my home cinema room to view on my projector.

My HTPC in the cinema room has Cyberlink PowerDVD 11 and should see my storage PC's media files through DLNA but dosent. My movie files are on a storage drive (D on my main PC and although DLNA see's my that PC it cannot see this D: drive on it using DLNA. How do I set it up to see this storage drive and access the files through DLNA?


The computers are networked together and can see eachothers drives fine using explorer, its just the DLNA feature in PowerDVD11 that cannot see all of the drives on my main PC and only has access to predetermined folders on my main PC's C:


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 12, 2011)

what are you using to provide the dnla support on the main pc? I find the built in options lacking, I suggest trying tversity, it easily let's you pick what folders/drives are broadcast via dlna.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, I'll have a look at that program. I just assumed that external media devices used DLNA to communicate with other devices and that it would be built in or a part of windows.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2011)

I also recomend tversity and or ps3 media server. as for services ill try to remember what i needed to enable for DLNA but for one make sure SSDP discovery services is started and automatic. tcp/ip netbios helper, UPnP device host, windows media player network sharing, (also make sure what you want to share is recognized by the media library and that the media player is set to share.


----------

